# [SOLVED] startup! Two operating systems!



## chez1971 (May 22, 2006)

Hello.

I hope someone can help please. I had to reinstall Windows XP Home this evening, and now when I start up my pc, it shows two operating systems, The first is home and the other professional. It gives me about 30 seconds to select the top one and then starts up. :upset:

How do I stop my pc from giving me this option? can anyone help please, as only want to use Windows XP Home. 

Any help appreciated.
Kind regards
Cheryl :smile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

Hi and welcome to TSF :grin:

It seems you have partitioned incorrectly, but this is just a guess as I do not know the whole situation. Lets start by checking you Logical Disk Service. I would like you to but up into your machine normally and follow these steps:


Click on *Start*
Then right-click *My Computer*
From the drop down menu select *Manage*
After getting Computer Management open click on Disk Management

Then I would like you to upload a screen shot of that window. Here are the steps to giving a screen shot:


First have the windows needed for the screen shot opened up by itself
Then please look on the keyboard and hit the *Print Screen* key, or on laptops *Prnt Scrn*
The go to Start -> Run -> Type in Mspaint -> Then select Ok
After opening Microsoft Paint go to *Edit* and click *Paste*
Afterwards save the file and post the screen shot onto your next post

*Thing(s) needed for next post:* _Disk Management Screenshot_


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

Also - it sounds like you've created a dual boot. The "boot choice" can be removed by editing a file called *boot.ini*.

Click Start > Run - type *sysdm.cpl* > click OK. System properties will open: Click the Advanced tab > click Settings under Startup and Recovery > Under System Startup, click Edit.

*Boot.ini* will open in Notepad. Copy and paste the text into your next post. Include which Windows you want to keep and I'll edit the text.


----------



## chez1971 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

Hello

Thanks for your help. I think I have done this right!


----------



## chez1971 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

Hi

This is the text I got

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS.0
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS.0="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /noexecute=optin

And I want the windows xp home edition.

Thanks
Cheryl


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

First - make a copy of boot.ini (Click File > Save as) in case anything should go wrong. Save it on the desktop.

Then replace the text with the one below:

*[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS.0
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS.0="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect*

Click File > Save. Then close Notepad and click OK in the other Windows. Reboot.


----------



## chez1971 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

I have also noticed that since doing a clean install, if I want to type a @, I have to do shift and 2, instead of where the symbol normally is! not sure why this has happened!


----------



## chez1971 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

OK..shall do, but what if my pc does not start up properly at all after doing that, I would not be able to get on here for your help! lol.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

It will boot. Don't worry.


----------



## chez1971 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

Eneles....if you were here right now...you would get one massive hug from me! Thank you so much...its cured...and started up straight away!!!! :grin:

Just the @ symbol thing to sort out now!!

Thank you!

Cheryl x


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

You've probably chosen the wrong keyboard when you installed XP.
Open Control Panel > Regional and language settings > Language. See if you can change the installed keyboard.


----------



## chez1971 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

You are a gem! I knew it was somewhere around there in the control panel, but kept going to keyboard icon lol....it all works fine now...thank you!!! and have a lovely evening

Chez xx


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: startup! Two operating systems!*

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------

